# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Eurovision 2022

## Stella180

OMG! United Kingdom top of the table so far!

Who knew a few anti aircraft missiles could buy us so many points?

----------


## Paula

We are living in an alternate reality mind you, I called the result earlier today - I dont think anyones too surprised  :O:

----------


## Stella180

Finishing 2nd way pretty impressive I have to say and Sam comes across as a really likeable guy. Really pleased for him.

----------


## Suzi

I'm blown away, I never thought that I'd see UK come anywhere near the top in my lifetime! I'm so thrilled for Sam! He definitely did himself and us proud. It was a cracking performance and he totally deserved a win. Putin robbed us of that win lol

----------

